# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Αρματαγωγά σε πολιτικά καθήκοντα [LSTs in merchant service]

## Ellinis

Τα αρματαγωγά (LST = Landing Ship, Tank) που είχε το Π.Ν. λίγο πολύ είναι γνωστά στους φίλους των πολεμικών καραβιών. Κάπως γνωστό είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα είχαν δουλέψει και ορισμένα αρματαγωγά (και ακόμη περισσότερα αποβατικά - LCT) μετασκευασμένα για πολιτικά καθήκοντα. To οχηματαγωγό ΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΙΤΣΑ που έχουμε κουβεντιάσει παλιότερα ίσως είναι το πιο γνωστό από αυτά.
Ίσως λιγότεροι θα ξέρουν ότι ο μεγαλύτερος ιδιοκτήτης πρώην αρματαγωγών στην Ελλάδα ήταν ο Γιάννης Λάτσης. Έχοντας ανάγκη για να υποστηρίξει τις δραστηριότητες του ομίλου του στην Αραβία ο «Καπτα Γιάννης» είχε αγοράσει συνολικά 8 αρματαγωγά (με αρχικά χαρακτηριστικά 1.653 grt. 100 x 15.2 μέτρα) τα οποία μετασκευάστηκαν και παρείχαν τις υπηρεσίες τους στα εργοτάξια της Πετρόλα στη Τζέντα. Τα σκάφη αυτάε ίχαν προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες τους στο Π.Ν. των ΗΠΑ τόσο στο Β’ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο όσους και στην Κορέα και το Βιετνάμ.
Το πρώτο που παραλήφθηκε, το 1976, ήταν το ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 18 το οποίο ήταν αρματαγωγό που είχε μετασκευαστεί σε πλωτό συνεργείο αποβατικών σκαφών. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα αρματαγωγά αγοράστηκαν αφού είχαν ήδη πουληθεί από τους αμερικάνους για σκραπ. Τα πέντε από αυτά αγοράστηκαναπό το Λάτση αφού είχαν ήδη μετασκευαστεί στην Αμερική για λογαριασμό μιας νορβηγική εταιρίας.

Παρακάτω μια φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό "Αργώ" που δείχνει ορισμένα από τα μετασκευασμένα αρματαγωγά του Λάτση στη Τζέντα:
petrola4.jpg

Να τα δούμε και πιο αναλυτικά:
ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 18
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1944 στα Chicago Bridge & Iron Co., Seneca ως LST-513 αλλά ολοκληρώθηκε ως πλωτό συνεργείο με το όνομα ENDYMION (ΑRL-9). Σχετικά για την ιστορία του στην Αμερική με φωτογραφίες δείτε εδώ
1974 αγοράστηκε από τη Petrola Hellas S.A., ως PETROLA XVIII
1976 μετονομάστηκε PETROLA 18
1978 υπό την Thetis Shipping & Trading Corp. S.A.
1998 πωλήθηκε ως SETE 50.

ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 131
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1944 στα Missouri Valley Bridge & Iron Co., Evansville ως LST-583. Σχετικά εδώ.
1955 μετονομάστηκε CHURCHILL COUNTY 
1977 Πωλήθη στη Minerve Shipping & Trading Corp. S.A. ως PETROLA 131
Διεγράφη από τα Lloyd’s Register γύρω στο 2000.

ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 132
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1945 στα Dravo, Neville Island ως LST-901.Σχετικά εδώ.
1955 μετονομάστηκε LITCHFIELD COUNTY 
1977 Πουλήθηκε στη Aphrodite Shipping & Trading Corp. S.A. ως PETROLA 132
4.96 Διαλύθηκε στην Αλιάγα

ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 141
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1944 στα  American Bridge Co., Ambridge ως LST-762.Σχετικά εδώ. 
1955 μετονομάστηκε FLOYD COUNTY 
1976 Πουλήθηκε στην Landing System Technology Pte. Ltd., Singapore του Νορβηγού Lauritz Kloster ως LST 1 
1978 Πουλήθηκε στη Maritime & Commercial Co. Argonaftis S.A. ως PETROLA 141
1988 Διαλύθηκε στο Gadani Beach

ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 142
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1944 στα Missouri Valley Bridge & Iron Co., Evansville ως LST-819. Σχετικά εδώ. 
1955 μετονομάστηκε HAMPSHIRE COUNTY 
1976 Πωλήθη στο Νορβηγό Lauritz Kloster ως LST 2 
1978 Πωλήθη στη Maritime & Commercial Co. Argonaftis S.A. ως PETROLA 142
1983 παροπλίστηκε 
22.12.95 Διαλύθηκε στην Αλιάγα

ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 143
Ναυπηγήθηκε το1944 στα Boston Navy Yard, ως LST-980. Σχετικά εδώ.
1955 μετονομάστηκε MEEKER COUNTY 
1976 Πωλήθη στο Νορβηγό Lauritz Kloster ως LST 3 
1978 Πωλήθη στη Maritime & Commercial Co. Argonaftis S.A. ως PETROLA 143
7.8.96 Διαλύθηκε στην Αλιάγα

ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 144
Ναυπηγήθηκε το1945 στα American Bridge, Ambridge ως LST-1082. Σχετικά εδώ.
1955 μετονομάστηκε PITKIN COUNTY 
1976 Πωλήθη στο Νορβηγό Lauritz Kloster ως LST 4
1978 Πωλήθη στη Maritime& Commercial Co. Argonaftis S.A., ως PETROLA 144
26.5.88 Διαλύθηκε στο Gadani Beach.

ΠΕΤΡΟΛΑ 145
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1945 στα JeffersonvilleBoat, Jeffersonville ως LST-1096. Σχετικά εδώ.
1955 μετονομάστηκε ST.CLAIR COUNTY 
1976 Πωλήθη στο Νορβηγό Lauritz Kloster ως LST 5
1978 Πωλήθη στη Maritime& Commercial Co. Argonaftis S.A., ως PETROLA 145
1988 Διαλύθηκε στο Gadani Beach.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ καλή δουλειά φίλε Ellinis, άλλωστε τα Α/Γ του Β' Π.Π. ήταν οι πρόγονοι των ρο-ρό. Μην ξεχνάμε κ τα αγγλικά LST(3),γνωστά στο τότε δικό μας ΒΝ σαν "ποτάμια". Κάποια αυτού του τύπου  στην Αγγλία επίσης μετατράπηκαν γιά εμπορική χρήση κ αποτέλεσαν την μαγιά από την οποία προήλθε η μεγάλη Τοwnsend Thoresen.
Σε πολλές φωτό του navsource να επισημάνω την ταυτόχρονη παρουσία των κλάσης Τerrebonne Parish που εδώ την γνωρίσαμε με τα ΟΙΝΟΥΣΑΙ κ ΚΩΣ με το δεύτερο να είναι ένα κομμάτι από την ζωή μου.
Σίγουρα αυτά του Λάτση σε περίπτωση πολέμου εκείνο τον καιρό θα ήταν από τα πρώτα γιά επίταξη προς ενίσχυση της δύναμης αποβατικών του ΠΝ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλη δουλεια και παρουσιαση απο τον φιλο ellinis

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη και αναλυτική δουλειά απο το φίλο Ellinis.
Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ τώρα .......αν χρειαστεί να γίνει επίταξη, έχει να πάρει μπόλικα απο τη Σαλαμίνα. :Fat:

----------


## a.molos

Πάντα είχα απορία για τα ρο/ρο του Λατση και αναζητούσα φωτογραφίες αυτών, μου έκανε εντύπωση και η ονοματοδοσία τους Πετρολα 131, 142 κλπ. Αραγε ο φίλος-του φίλου μας του Παντελή- απο την άλλη μεριά του Αιγαίου (για τον Selim μιλώ φυσικά) να έχει κάποια φωτογραφία απο τις τελευταίες ώρες τους στην ακτή Αλίαγα ?

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς ο φίλος Selim San έχει χαθεί απο τον Ιούνιο του 2012, αν και του έχω στείλει 2-3 e-mail. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα επανέλθει. :Pride:

----------


## Ellinis

Χαίρομαι που το βρήκατε ενδιαφέρον το θέμα. 
Οπότε ας δούμε και άλλα τρια αρματαγωγά LST που βρήκαν το δρόμο τους για τις θάλασσες μας.

Τα ΑΥΛΩΝ, ΑΡΤΑ και ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΣΑ έφεραν σημαία Παναμά και ανήκαν στην εταιρία Edok Eter Saudi Express Lines. Ένας καλός φίλος μου έστειλε την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που τα δείχνει παροπλισμένα στη Χαλκίδα το 1981.

avlis1.jpg

Και κάποια στοιχεία για το "βιογραφικό τους"

ΑΡΤΑ
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1945 στα  American Bridge Co., Ambridge ως LST-1093 αλλά ολοκληρώθηκε ως πλωτό συνεργείο για αεροσκάφη με το όνομα FABIUS. Σχετικά εδώ. 
1976 Πουλήθηκε στην Mornos Shipping Co., ως ΑΡΤΑ
1996 Διεγράφη από το Lloyd's Register

AYΛΩΝ
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1945 στα  American Bridge Co., Ambridge ως LST-1094 αλλά ολοκληρώθηκε ως πλωτό συνεργείο για αεροσκάφη με το όνομα CHLORIS. Σχετικά εδώ. 
1977 Πουλήθηκε στην Mornos Shipping Co. (Α.Παναγιωτόπουλος), ως ΑΥΛΩΝ.
1991 Διαλύθηκε πέριξ του Πειραιά

ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΣΑ
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1945 στα  American Bridge Co., Ambridge ως LST-1084. Σχετικά εδώ.
1955 μετονομάστηκε POLK COUNTY
1975 πουλήθηκε για διάλυση αλλά μεταπωλήθηκε το 1977 στον Α.Παναγιωτόπουλο ως ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΣΑ.
1988 Διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα

----------


## esperos

Νάτα  και  στην  Χαλκίδα!


LSTs 001.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η ΕΔΟΚ ΕΤΕΡ ήταν άλλη ελληνική τεχνική εταιρεία που έφτιαχνε έργα στη Σαουδική Αραβία. Τη δεκαετία του 1970 η Σαουδική Αραβία έφτιαχνε ταχύτατα τις υποδομές της που ήταν ανύπαρχτες μέχρι τότε.
Προφανώς τα βαπόρια τα χρησιμοποιούσαν ώστε να στήνονται γ΄ρηγορα τα εργοτάξια αλλά και για τη μεταφορά του μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού από έργο σε έργο. Από ό,τι φαίνεται ο Λάτσης χρησιμοποιούσε τα βαπόρια και για αποθήκες ή συνεργεία των μηχανημάτων ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να κάνει εγκατάσταση εργοταξίου αλλά να ξεκινάνε άμεσα οι εργασίες. 
Τώρα για να επιταχτούν σε περίπτωση πολέμου ήταν δύσκολο μια και η Τζέντα (το κοντινότερο λιμάνι της Σαουδικής Αραβίας στην Ελλάδα) απέχει περίπου 1300 ναυτικά μίλια από τον Πειραιά και γύρω στα 1200 μίλια από την Κρήτη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νάτα και στην Χαλκίδα!
> 
> 
> LSTs 001.jpg


 Όντως πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θέμα που άνοιξε ο φίλος Ellinis κ ομολογώ αυτά της ΕΔΟΚ-ΕΤΕΡ τα είχα ξεχάσει.
Στην φωτό διακρίνουμε ότι τα προερχόμενα από Π/Σ αεροσκαφών (φοβερή εξειδίκευση σε τύπους οι Αμερικάνοι) διετήρησαν το κολωνάκι με την μπίγα πλώρα ενώ το πρώην Α/Γ έχει τον τριποδικό ιστό που τοποθετήθηκε αργότερα στα περισσότερα σκάφη της κλάσης του.
Φίλε Esperos κ η δική σου φωτό είναι ντοκουμέντο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η ΕΔΟΚ ΕΤΕΡ ήταν άλλη ελληνική τεχνική εταιρεία που έφτιαχνε έργα στη Σαουδική Αραβία. Τη δεκαετία του 1970 η Σαουδική Αραβία έφτιαχνε ταχύτατα τις υποδομές της που ήταν ανύπαρχτες μέχρι τότε.
> Προφανώς τα βαπόρια τα χρησιμοποιούσαν ώστε να στήνονται γ΄ρηγορα τα εργοτάξια αλλά και για τη μεταφορά του μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού από έργο σε έργο. Από ό,τι φαίνεται ο Λάτσης χρησιμοποιούσε τα βαπόρια και για αποθήκες ή συνεργεία των μηχανημάτων ώστε να μην χρειάζεται να κάνει εγκατάσταση εργοταξίου αλλά να ξεκινάνε άμεσα οι εργασίες. 
> Τώρα για να επιταχτούν σε περίπτωση πολέμου ήταν δύσκολο μια και η Τζέντα (το κοντινότερο λιμάνι της Σαουδικής Αραβίας στην Ελλάδα) απέχει περίπου 1300 ναυτικά μίλια από τον Πειραιά και γύρω στα 1200 μίλια από την Κρήτη.


Εννοείται ότι η επίταξη αφορά όλα τα πλοία.Προσωπικά έχω ασχοληθεί με την ετοιμασία σχετικού φακέλου προς το ΥΕΝ κ ας ήμασταν bulker (άρτι υψώσαν την Ελληνική σημαία) το οποίο αποδείχθηκε στην συνέχεια ότι σπάνια θα προσήγγιζε ακόμα κ στην Μεσόγειο. Το ποιά κ εάν θα επιταχθούν,ευνόητο είναι ότι εξαρτάται από την περίσταση. Τα συγκεκριμένα πρώην Α/Γ επιπλέον πέρασαν κ μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα δεμένα στην Ελευσίνα. ¶σε που ο Λάτσης μπορεί να τα προσέφερε από μόνος του.
Αλλά μιλάμε γιά κάτι τελείως υποθετικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπέροχη και αναλυτική δουλειά απο το φίλο Ellinis.
> Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ τώρα .......αν χρειαστεί να γίνει επίταξη, έχει να πάρει μπόλικα απο τη Σαλαμίνα.


 Εννοείται ότι υπολογίζουν κ στις πολιτικές παντόφλες. Βέβαια οι παλιότερες μπορούσαν να κάνουν προσγιάλωση ενώ τώρα οι καινούργιες μόνο σε ντόκους εκτός αν χρησιμοποιήσουν πλωτούς διαδρόμους του ΠΝ που είναι μεγάλο αγγούρι να φορτωθούν σε Α/Γ, το έχω ζήσει.Δεν ξέρω κιόλας,τα Α/Γ που έχουμε τώρα,αν παίρνουν τέτοιους διαδρόμους.
Βασικά οι παντόφλες είναι κατάλληλες μέχρι ελαφρά άρματα,τεθωρακισμένα κλπ επειδή ο καταπέλτης δεν αντέχει 50-70 τόνους που μπορεί να ζυγίζει ένα άρμα μάχης.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όντως κάθε πλοίο μπορεί αν επιταχτεί, το σχόλιο αφορούσε το εφικτό αν τα βαπόρια ήταν στη Σαουδική Αραβία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νάτα και στην Χαλκίδα!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137028


Moυ κάνει εντύπωση η επιγραφή στις πάντες.Δλδ η εταιρεία πέρα από την απασχόλησή τους σε τεχνικά έργα, έκανε κ γραμμή; Με υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 9 κ. πολύ Εxpress το "Γρηγορούσα" θα ήταν!
Γιά να σοβαρευτούμε,αν κρίνω σωστά από τα ονόματα μήπως οι ιδιοκτήτες της ΕΔΟΚ-ΕΤΕΡ ήταν Βορειοηπειρώτες;  ¶ρτα ή Νάρτα είναι χωριό που κατοικείται από ακραιφνείς Έλληνες δίπλα στον Αυλώνα κ υποθέτω ότι Παναγία Γρηγορούσα θα είναι η εκκλησία τους.

----------


## Ellinis

Αν και το παρόν θέμα το ανοίξαμε για τα αρματαγωγά που χρησίμευσαν σε εμπορικά καθήκοντα, είπα να προσθέσω εδώ μια ακόμη ομάδα αποβατικών που δόθηκαν στην Ελλάδα μεταπολεμικά για εμπορική χρήση. Πρόκειτο για πέντε αποβατικά πεζικού (Landing Craft Infantry) τα οποία είχαν ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 στα ναυπηγεία New Jersey Shipbuilding για το αμερικάνικο Π.Ν. αλλά δώθηκαν υπό μορφή δανεισμού στο βρετανικό Π.Ν. και πήραν μέρος στις αποβάσεις της Σικελίας, του Άνζιο στη νότιο Ιταλία και στην Ελλάδα.
Φαίνεται οτι έμειναν στη Μεσόγειο και μετά την επιστροφή τους στο αμερικάνικο Π.Ν. και καθώς δεν είχαν πια κάποια αξία για τους αμερικάνους, μας τα παραχώρησαν το 1947 και περιήλθαν στον Οργανισμό Διαχείρισης Συμμαχικού Υλικού (ΟΔΙΣΥ).
Οι αριθμοί των πλοίων που δώθηκαν στην Ελλάδα ήταν LCI(L)-254, 258, 259, 278 και 303.

Οι διαστάσεις τους ήταν 48,35 Χ 7,1 μέτρα και μπορούσαν να μεταφέρουν 188 στρατιώτες (ή φορτίο 75 τόνων) στις παραλίες όπου αποβιβάζονταν με κλίμακες που κρέμονταν από την πλώρη, όπως φαίνεται και στις φωτογραφίες παρακάτω με τα LCI(L)-254 και 303 να αποβιβάζουν άγγλους στρατιώτες στη Σικελία:

1015025801.jpg 1015030301.jpg
πηγή

Ενα από τα πέντε LCI(L), το 303 πουλήθηκε το 1948 στους Αφούς Μέλισσα και μετασκευάστηκε στο φορτηγό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΜΑΡΚΟΣ, σε σχέδια του ναυπηγού Αλεξ.Φιλίππου όπως αναφέρει το βιβλίο "Διαδρομή ενός αιώνος" του υιού του Κ.Φιλίππου.
Παρακάτω το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΜΑΡΚΟΣ σε φωτογραφία από το αρχείο Γ.Γεωργίου:

ag markos.jpg
πηγή

Μένει να βρεθεί και τι απέγιναν τα υπόλοιπα τέσσερα LCI(L), ένα από τα οποία - το 278 - βλέπουμε παρακάτω να φτάνει στον Πειραιά, τον Οκτώβρη του 1944 ανάμεσα σε άλλα συμμαχικά αποβατικά:

1015027803.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> μετά την επιστροφή τους στο αμερικάνικο Π.Ν. και καθώς δεν είχαν πια κάποια αξία για τους αμερικάνους, μας τα παραχώρησαν το 1947 και περιήλθαν στον Οργανισμό Διαχείρισης Συμμαχικού Υλικού (ΟΔΙΣΥ).
> Οι αριθμοί των πλοίων που δώθηκαν στην Ελλάδα ήταν LCI(L)-254, 258, 259, 278 και 303.


Εντόπισα άλλο ένα LCI/L που μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγό, και φαίνεται οτι ήταν το LCI/L-133 που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942 στις ΗΠΑ.
Το πλοίο περιήλθε μεταπολεμικά στο ΟΔΙΣΥ και το 1949 εκποιήθηκε στον Παναγιώτη Περατικό που το μετονόμασε ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ και έλαβε αριθμό νηολογίου Πειραιά 1086. Το 1951 πουλήθηκε στο Μ.Μπακόπουλο και τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1989 στην Ελευσίνα στο διαλυτήριο του Μπακόπουλου.

Παρακάτω και μια φωτογραφία με το πλοίο να διακρίνεται κατά την απόβαση στη Νότια Γαλλία

lci133.jpg
πηγή με επιπλέον στοιχεία

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στις 3 Ιουλιου βρισκουμε στην _Ελευθερια_ αυτη την ανακοινωση. Ποιο να ηταν αυτο το LCT και που κατεληξε;

19520703 ΛΨΤ ΑΕΡΟΣ Ελευθερια.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στις 3 Ιουλιου βρισκουμε στην _Ελευθερια_ αυτη την ανακοινωση. Ποιο να ηταν αυτο το LCT και που κατεληξε;
> 
> 19520703 ΛΨΤ ΑΕΡΟΣ Ελευθερια.jpg


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/newrepl...reply&p=469127



> To πορθμείο αυτό αρχικά ανήκε στον Ο.ΔΙ.Σ.Υ.  (Οργανισμός Διαχείρισης Συμμαχικού Υλικού) και ονομαζόταν ΛΕΡΟΣ. Εκείνα  τα χρόνια ο ΟΔΙΣΥ εκποίησε ορισμένα αποβατικά που είχαν ονόματα νησιών  (ΚΩΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ) παρόμοια με αυτά που χρησιμοποιήσουμε και το Π.Ν. για δικά  του αποβατικά. Δεν αποκλείεται όμως κάποια από τα αποβατικά του ΟΔΙΣΥ να  είχαν περάσει και από το Π.Ν. με τα ίδια ή άλλα ονόματα.
> 
> Το ΛΕΡΟΣ εκποιήθηκε το 1953 σε ιδιώτες οπότε και πήρε το όνομα ΕΥΒΟΪΚΟΣ.  Μεταξύ άλλων ταξίδεψε για τον Π.Παναγιωτάκη, τα Πορθμεία Ελλάδος κλπ  μέχρι που το 1980 πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς.

----------


## Ellinis

Είχα αναφέρει την εκποίηση του LCI(L)-133 



> Εντόπισα άλλο ένα LCI/L που μετασκευάστηκε σε  φορτηγό, και φαίνεται οτι ήταν το LCI/L-133 που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1942  στις ΗΠΑ.
> Το πλοίο περιήλθε μεταπολεμικά στο ΟΔΙΣΥ και το 1949 εκποιήθηκε στον  Παναγιώτη Περατικό που το μετονόμασε ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ και έλαβε αριθμό  νηολογίου Πειραιά 1086. Το 1951 πουλήθηκε στο Μ.Μπακόπουλο και τελικά  διαλύθηκε το 1989 στην Ελευσίνα στο διαλυτήριο του Μπακόπουλου.


Τώρα βρέθηκε μια ανακοίνωση του ΟΔΙΣΥ... 
lst 322 - lci.jpg

...που μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρει και την εκποίηση τoυ LCI(L)-259 αλλά και του 283  το οποίο δεν είχαμε αναφέρει παλιότερα



> μετά την επιστροφή τους στο αμερικάνικο Π.Ν. και  καθώς δεν είχαν πια κάποια αξία για τους αμερικάνους, μας τα παραχώρησαν  το 1947 και περιήλθαν στον Οργανισμό Διαχείρισης Συμμαχικού Υλικού  (ΟΔΙΣΥ).
> Οι αριθμοί των πλοίων που δώθηκαν στην Ελλάδα ήταν LCI(L)-254, 258, 259, 278 και 303.


Kαι ένα σχέδιο των LCI(L):
Image1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> μια ανακοίνωση του ΟΔΙΣΥ 
> lst 322 - lci.jpg


Στην αγγελία που είχαμε δει πιο πάνω, αναφέρεται και η εκποίηση του αρματαγωγού LST-322 (ναυπήγησης 1942) για το οποίο μπορεί κανείς να δει περισσότερα και μια φωτογραφία του εδώ. Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι είχε πάρει μέρος στις αποβάσεις της Βορείου Αφρικής, στη Σικελία, στην νότιο  Ιταλία (Σαλέρνο, Άνζιο) και τέλος στην απόβαση της Νορμανδίας.
Το σκάφος το αγόρασε το 1948 ο Μ. Μπακόπουλος (που είχε και το Μακεδονία - πρώην LCI/L-133) και το μετονόμασε σε ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ. Όμως σε ένα ταξίδι το 1948 από τον Πειραιά προς Θεσσαλονίκης με φορτίο που περιελάμβανε και άρματα μάχης, προσάραξε στα Λευκονήσια (προς το Μαντούδι). Και η σχετική είδηση:

14333630_1672076613120091_7540253386375041083_n.jpg

Το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ εγκαταλείφθηκε και διεγράφη από το νηολόγιο αλλά το 1951 επανεγράφει αφού ανελκύστηκε. Πιθανώς οι ζημιές της προσάραξης να ήταν σημαντικές καθώς τότε μετασκευάστηκε σε πετρελαιοφορτηγίδα. Το 1959 το αγόρασε η εταιρία Βερνίκου, χωρίς να αλλαξει όνομα και έκτοτε δεν ύπηρξε κάποια άλλη εγγραφή στο νηολόγιο. 
Πρόσφατα, ο δύτης Aντώνης Σαλβάνος ανέβασε στην ομάδα Shipwrecks of the Greek Seas του facebook μερικές φωτογραφίες από το ναυάγιο ενός "Θεόδωρος" στους Οθωνούς. Οι γραμμές του σκάφους και τα χαρακτηριστικά προστατευτικά στην πρύμνη δείχνουν ξεκάθαρα οτι ανήκε σε κάποιο αρματαγωγό.

14333813_1587017301324525_5688620327137065624_n.jpg 14344818_1587017324657856_8313513436338165013_n.jpg

Η συνεργασία των μελών της ομάδας επέτρεψε να ταυτοποιηθεί το σκάφος ως το ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ του θέματος. Και η είδηση που αναφέρει πως βυθίστηκε στις 23/1/1971.
14364734_1672079203119832_1157174601107617458_n.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Το παρακάτω αναφερόμενο είναι συνωνυμία ??

ΛΕΣΒΟΣ (LST 34)

*ΠΡΩΗΝ** LST 322* (Landing Ship Tank)
Παρελήφθη από τον Πλωτάρχη Εμμ. Ζάρπα στις 8 Αυγούστου 1943 στη Ν. Ορλεάνη των ΗΠΑ.
Από την Κατάνη της Σικελίας απέπλευσε με τα άλλα δύο Αρματαγωγά για την βάση τους στη Μπιζέρτα. Την 4/1/1944 λόγω σφοδρής θαλασσοταραχής το «ΛΕΣΒΟΣ» προσάραξε στη βραχώδη νησίδα PLANE κοντά στη ΜΠΙΖΕΡΤΑ.. Παρά τις προσπάθειες δεν μπόρεσε να αποκολληθεί και χάθηκε ολοσχερώς αφού εβυθίσθη. Από το πλήρωμα και τους επιβάτες απωλέσθηκαν 2 ’γγλοι, 3 Ιταλοί αιχμάλωτοι και ο Έλληνας ναύτης :
Δίοπος Θερμ. Δ. ΠΑΠΑΝΔΡΕΟΥ.
Το Αρματαγωγό ΛΕΣΒΟΣ είναι το 4o κατα σειρά από τα 6 πλοία που έχουν αυτό το όνομα
Τα άλλα πλοία ήταν τα εξής:
1... Το Α/Τ ΛΕΣΒΟΣ τύπου Μ το οποίον δεν παρεδόθη από την Αγγλία λόγω του Α' Π.Π. ενώ τα χρήματα δεν επεστράφησαν.
2... Το Φορτηγό ΛΕΣΒΟΣ πρώην Γερμανικό ASGARD το οποίον παρελήφθη ως πολεμική αποζημίωσις το 1920 και παρωπλίσθη το 1923.
3... Το Μεταγωγικό ΛΕΣΒΟΣ επίτακτο μεταγωγικό ατμόπλοιο που εξετέλεσε επανειλημμένα ταξίδια για τον εφοδιασμό του Τομπρούκ κατά τη διάρκεια της πολιορκίας του.
5... Το Αρματαγωγό ΛΕΣΒΟΣ το οποίον ενετάγη το 1960 και παρωπλίσθη το 1990.
6... Το Αρματαγωγό ΛΕΣΒΟΣ ελληνικής κατασκευής το οποίον ενετάγη το 1999.
Του ιδίου τύπου ΙΚΑΡΙΑ (L 154), ΚΡΗΤΗ (L 171), ΛΕΣΒΟΣ (L 172), ΛΗΜΝΟΣ (L 158), ΡΟΔΟΣ (L 157), ΣΑΜΟΣ (L 179), ΣΥΡΟΣ (L 144), ΧΙΟΣ (L 195).

http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=LST-34

----------


## npapad

> Χαίρομαι που το βρήκατε ενδιαφέρον το θέμα. 
> Οπότε ας δούμε και άλλα τρια αρματαγωγά LST που βρήκαν το δρόμο τους για τις θάλασσες μας.
> 
> Τα ΑΥΛΩΝ, ΑΡΤΑ και ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΣΑ έφεραν σημαία Παναμά και ανήκαν στην εταιρία Edok Eter Saudi Express Lines. Ένας καλός φίλος μου έστειλε την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που τα δείχνει παροπλισμένα στη Χαλκίδα το 1981.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137008
> 
> Και κάποια στοιχεία για το "βιογραφικό τους"
> 
> ...


Υπήρχε και τέταρτο πρώην LST στην ίδια εταιρεία.
ΑΛΙΜΟΣ
Ναυπηγήθηκε στη Βοστόνη ως LST-983 το 1944.
1955 μετονομάστηκε MIDDLESEX COUNTY
1977 πουλήθηκε στην MORNOS και ονομάστηκε ΑΛΙΜΟΣ με σημαία Παναμά όπως και τα υπόλοιπα τρία.
Η Miramar αναφέρει ότι ναυάγησε το 1980 και από το Greek Shipping Directory βρίσκω ότι διαλύθηκε το 1984.

Σωστές ημερομηνίες διαλύσεων για τα υπόλοιπα (τα λέει λάθος η Miramar) :
ΑΥΛΩΝ - Διάλυση το 1985
ΑΡΤΑ - Διάλυση το 1985
ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΑ - Διάλυση το 1985

Και τα 4 ήταν καταχωρημένα σαν Ro-Ro. O Α. Παναγιωτόπουλος πρέπει να ήταν κάποιος διευθυντής της εταιρείας, μέσα σε μια δεκαετία βρίσκω 4 διαφορετικούς υπεύθυνους (μαζί με αυτόν)

Η MORNOS είχε και φορτηγά/bulk carriers (βρίσκω τουλάχιστον 6 με ένα πρόχειρο ψάξιμο).

----------


## npapad

> Υπήρχε και τέταρτο πρώην LST στην ίδια εταιρεία.
> ΑΛΙΜΟΣ
> Ναυπηγήθηκε στη Βοστόνη ως LST-983 το 1944.
> 1955 μετονομάστηκε MIDDLESEX COUNTY
> 1977 πουλήθηκε στην MORNOS και ονομάστηκε ΑΛΙΜΟΣ με σημαία Παναμά όπως και τα υπόλοιπα τρία.
> Η Miramar αναφέρει ότι ναυάγησε το 1980 και από το Greek Shipping Directory βρίσκω ότι διαλύθηκε το 1984.
> 
> Σωστές ημερομηνίες διαλύσεων για τα υπόλοιπα (τα λέει λάθος η Miramar) :
> ΑΥΛΩΝ - Διάλυση το 1985
> ...


Υπάρχει εδώ σελίδα για το LST-983/ΑΛΙΜΟΣ που αναφέρει και το grounding to 1980.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Mi...unty_(LST-983)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπήρχε και τέταρτο πρώην LST στην ίδια εταιρεία.
> ΑΛΙΜΟΣ
> Ναυπηγήθηκε στη Βοστόνη ως LST-983 το 1944.
> 1955 μετονομάστηκε MIDDLESEX COUNTY
> 1977 πουλήθηκε στην MORNOS και ονομάστηκε ΑΛΙΜΟΣ με σημαία Παναμά όπως και τα υπόλοιπα τρία.
> Η Miramar αναφέρει ότι ναυάγησε το 1980 και από το Greek Shipping Directory βρίσκω ότι διαλύθηκε το 1984.
> 
> Σωστές ημερομηνίες διαλύσεων για τα υπόλοιπα (τα λέει λάθος η Miramar) :
> ΑΥΛΩΝ - Διάλυση το 1985
> ...


Σημαντικό εύρημα από τον φίλο npapad. 
Mε εξαίρεση κάποια τραινάδικα΄που προϋπήρχαν,αμερικάνικα κ αγγλικά αρματαγωγά  ήταν τα πρώτα ρο-ρό.

----------


## npapad

> Χαίρομαι που το βρήκατε ενδιαφέρον το θέμα. 
> Οπότε ας δούμε και άλλα τρια αρματαγωγά LST που βρήκαν το δρόμο τους για τις θάλασσες μας.
> 
> Τα ΑΥΛΩΝ, ΑΡΤΑ και ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΣΑ έφεραν σημαία Παναμά και ανήκαν στην εταιρία Edok Eter Saudi Express Lines. Ένας καλός φίλος μου έστειλε την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που τα δείχνει παροπλισμένα στη Χαλκίδα το 1981.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137008
> 
> Και κάποια στοιχεία για το "βιογραφικό τους"
> 
> ...





> Υπήρχε και τέταρτο πρώην LST στην ίδια εταιρεία.
> ΑΛΙΜΟΣ
> Ναυπηγήθηκε στη Βοστόνη ως LST-983 το 1944.
> 1955 μετονομάστηκε MIDDLESEX COUNTY
> 1977 πουλήθηκε στην MORNOS και ονομάστηκε ΑΛΙΜΟΣ με σημαία Παναμά όπως και τα υπόλοιπα τρία.
> Η Miramar αναφέρει ότι ναυάγησε το 1980 και από το Greek Shipping Directory βρίσκω ότι διαλύθηκε το 1984.
> 
> Σωστές ημερομηνίες διαλύσεων για τα υπόλοιπα (τα λέει λάθος η Miramar) :
> ΑΥΛΩΝ - Διάλυση το 1985
> ...


Και επιπλέον στοιχεία για τα ΑΡΤΑ - ΑΥΛΩΝ - ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΑ - ΑΛΙΜΟΣ από τον Lloyd's Register του 1979-80 (είχαν και ΙΜΟ).
[English]
More info about ARTA - AVLON - GRIGOROUSA - ALIMOS taken from Lloyd's Register 1979-80 (IMO numbers too).

ARTA (IMO 7645988), Converted 1945, Converted to Salvage Ship 1974, call sign HOXV, built 1945, 2710 gt. 99,62 X 15,19 m.
ALIMOS (IMO 7730446), call sign HPCZ, built 1945, 2740 gt. 99,62 X 15,21 m.
AVLON (IMO 7646499), Converted XX, Converted to Repair Ship XX, built 1945, 2709 gt. 99,62 X 15,19 m.
GRIGOROUSA (IMO 7646504) Converted XX, call sign HPDD, built 1945, 2740 gt, 99,62 X 15,24 m. Owning Company : KRATEROS S.A. Panama.

Engines for All : 2 Vee Oil 2SA each 12 cyl 1800 BHP, General Motors (La Grange)

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια πρόσφατη επίσκεψη στον Αστακό έπιασε το μάτι μου και ένα κάδρο στον τοίχο μιας ταβέρνας με ένα αρματαγωγό δεμένο στο εκεί λιμάνι. 

Cal-Agro at Astakos3ps.jpg

Είναι το υπό σημαία Ονδούρας CAL-AGRO. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1944 στο Σικάγο ως LST-521 (σχετικά εδώ) και το 1955 μετονομάστηκε σε CAPE MAY COUNTY. Παροπλίστηκε το 1959 και όπως αναφέρει το βιβλίο *The Navy of the Nuclear Age, 1947–2007* του φίλτατου Paul Silverstone εκποιήθηκε σε ιδιώτες ταξιδεύοντας ως CAL-AGRO και αργότερα σε TERRY P., το 1966 σε BANTEN και το 1969 σε TELUK BANTEN που υποδεικνύει ινδονησιακή κατοχή, πιθανώς του ΠΝ τους.

----------


## Ellinis

> Χαίρομαι που το βρήκατε ενδιαφέρον το θέμα. 
> Οπότε ας δούμε και άλλα τρια αρματαγωγά LST που βρήκαν το δρόμο τους για τις θάλασσες μας.
> 
> Τα ΑΥΛΩΝ, ΑΡΤΑ και ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΣΑ έφεραν σημαία Παναμά και ανήκαν στην  εταιρία Edok Eter Saudi Express Lines. Ένας καλός φίλος μου έστειλε την  παρακάτω φωτογραφία που τα δείχνει παροπλισμένα στη Χαλκίδα το 1981.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137008
> 
> Και κάποια στοιχεία για το "βιογραφικό τους"
> 
> ...





> Νάτα  και  στην  Χαλκίδα!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 137028





> Σωστές ημερομηνίες διαλύσεων για τα υπόλοιπα (τα λέει λάθος η Miramar) :
> ΑΥΛΩΝ - Διάλυση το 1985
> * ΑΡΤΑ - Διάλυση το 1985*
> ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΑ - Διάλυση το 1985


Ψάχνοντας όλο και κάτι προκύπτει... Μάθαμε από τον φίλο npapad οτι το ΑΡΤΑ διαλύθηκε το 1985, αλλά κάτι από αυτό _ίσως_ υπάρχει ακόμη γύρω μας.
Το 1986 ένα κομμάτι από το ΑΡΤΑ - προφανώς από το κύτος του - μετατράπηκε σε φορτηγίδα η οποία νηολογήθηκε εκ νέου ως "πλωτό ναυπήγημα" με α/α 25 στο νηολόγιο Πειραιά. Το 146 κοχ "ναυπήγημα" ονομάστηκε ΚΥΚΛΩΨ και αργότερα ΝΙΚΟΛΑΚΗΣ. ¶γνωστο το τι απέγινε...

Eντωμεταξύ θυμήθηκα ένα σκάφος που είχα δει στου Σάββα γύρω στο 1998 και νόμιζα οτι ήταν απομεινάρι από κάποιο φέρι. Ξανακοιτώντας το και με βάση τα παραπάνω ίσως και να είναι οτι απέμεινε από το ΑΡΤΑ. Το κόψιμο κάτω από τον καταπέλτη θυμίζει αυτό ενός αρματαγωγού...

unkn bu.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του 1953 με την κορβέτα ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ μας δίνει και μια "γεύση" από το φορτηγό ΣΠΥΡΟΣ δηλαδή το άλλοτε αρματαγωγό LST 409.
spyros.jpg

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 στη Βαλτιμόρη από τα Bethlehem-Fairfield και μεταπολεμικά περιήλθε στον ΟΔΙΣΥ που το εκποίησε σε ιδιώτες. Παρακάτω οι μεταβολές ονομάτων και ιδιοκτητών από το miramar. Διαλύθηκε το 1972 στην Ιταλία.

Name
Tons
Change

Registered Owner
Port

LST-409
1625


U.S.Navy
USA

SPYROS
2400
1949

Pavlides & Stringos


ATTIKI
2400
1953

N.Prinos


MARIANTI TETENES
2400
1955

O.L.Tetenes


SAIPEM
2400
1959

AGIP

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Εδώ το ΒΠ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ κάνει την "ευκαιρία".

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτή την φωτογραφία του Tony Davis από την Ελευσίνα του 1985 θα έμενε κανείς στο ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ, αλλά εγώ βλέπω πίσω ένα (ή μήπως δύο; γιατί κάπως μακρύ μου κάνει για ένα...) LST. Ίσως από αυτά που είχε πάρει ο Λάτσης.

LST- Neraida (Perama) Sept 1985 Flickr - Tony Davis.jpg

----------

